# Thoughts with constant back round music



## Darklife (Apr 17, 2012)

Is it common for dp/dr suffers to have music in their head constantly with their racing thoughts ,and without?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Darklife said:


> Is it common for dp/dr suffers to have music in their head constantly with their racing thoughts ,and without?


I'd say so, atleast that's my case and I've seen plenty of DP'd people complaining about that!


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

"Have you woke up screaming
In the silence of the night
You wish you could stop dreaming
In clouds of white
But everything could change tonight
When you duel with the devil living in your mind!"

This song has been in my head since I first started listening to it many years ago. Doesn't help that the song is 25 minutes long. It's constantly going. I get other songs in my head too, but the Duel is always there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

yup, i get this extremely bad sometimes


----------



## Darklife (Apr 17, 2012)

tamalammy said:


> yup, i get this extremely bad sometimes


I have this almost constantly , it gets really loud at times







though i'm happy to hear i'm not alone !!


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

All the time, sometimes i even manage to get it down on paper, then i can enjoy it


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Ive had it before when the anxiety and dp was sky high. It was like a vicious cycle because i thought i was going mad or going psychotic. I dont even think its the DP mate cause i looked on loads of websites and it is caused by stress some say.


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

I've been going through this all day today. It started a couple days ago (interestingly enough) when I began taking Lexapro. It was at first ignoreable but today its been totally out of control all day. I cant fucking do anything or even try to distract myself because the music keeps popping in my head and I cant stop it. Im so terrified Im going mad or will develop DID. I know it sounds silly but this is absolutely killing me.

It all started with Cher Lloyd's "I want you back". I tried listening to it all the way through thinking it would help push it out, but nope. I tried listening to the radio but that made things even worse because now other songs are keep popping in my head as well.

On the upside, I've noticed my DP has gone down quite a bit but I cant deal with this intrusive music. I never thought I'd say this but it is waaaaay worse than DP. At least you can ignore DP. Even intrusive thoughts you can learn to ignore. I cant ignore an automatic playlist of music running through my head all day.

Just when I thought I was getting better something else comes along to fuck me over. I feel this is the one thing that is going to push me over the edge. I've felt like crying all day today. I've tried meditating, praying...its not working. Im very tempted to take myself to the mental hospital even though I know they probably cant do anything for me. I really dont know what to do anymore.


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

Darklife said:


> Is it common for dp/dr suffers to have music in their head constantly with their racing thoughts ,and without?


I do!


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Adults
don't develop
did


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

shattered memories said:


> I've been going through this all day today. It started a couple days ago (interestingly enough) when I began taking Lexapro. It was at first ignoreable but today its been totally out of control all day. I cant fucking do anything or even try to distract myself because the music keeps popping in my head and I cant stop it. Im so terrified Im going mad or will develop DID. I know it sounds silly but this is absolutely killing me.


 I know how you feel. When i took effexor a year back it made me repeat this one song in my head for 3 days straight, like every 10 seconds. Then I started to develope all kinds of ocd type thoughts. The doctor took me off the drug and put me on risperdal and it helped. The thoughts never completely went away but they are not as bad.


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> I know how you feel. When i took effexor a year back it made me repeat this one song in my head for 3 days straight, like every 10 seconds. Then I started to develope all kinds of ocd type thoughts. The doctor took me off the drug and put me on risperdal and it helped. The thoughts never completely went away but they are not as bad.


Damn that sucks man. Fuck Effexor. Im still on lexapro and I feel soooo much better but like you I still have my moments where the music replays itself or I have strange thoughts but they arent nearly as bad.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Did isn't really the same as hearing voices


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes I know but from watching videos on youtube people with DID talk about hearing voices or chatter in their head between different personalities. I don't know if that is a quality of DID or a comorbid condition of schizophrenia. I'm just going by what they've said, thats all.


----------



## fiberglasscottoncandy (Oct 29, 2012)

I've been wondering about this for the longest time. I thought maybe it was just me. I don't understand how I can have music in my head along with thoughts at the same time. Like my brain must be doing some major multi-tasking lol. Sometimes I just really want it to stop though... Because a lot of the time it's the same songs going over and over again.


----------

